# Great new place to release our rehabs



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We got access to a new place to release our rehabs. My boss owns this private lake and he says it's OK for us to release our birds up there. It's 10 miles from the nearest highway and completely fenced off with no public access or hunting etc. I went up and checked it out and it's full of all kinds of birds, Pelicans. RedTails, Canada Geese, Ducks just about every small water bird you can think of - there's even a pair of Bald Eagles it's just a perfect and SAFE place for our guys to go. 

NAB


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

WOW- NAB!!!! That's God sent! Amazing for you....sounds perfect and LOOKS perfect!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a little bit of heaven on earth!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I wouldn’t mind if someone releases me on such a place!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

plamenh said:


> I wouldn’t mind if someone releases me on such a place!



LOL...me neither!

Nab, it sounds like paradise. What great news!

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What TREMENDOUS news, Nab!!

And I agree...that area is PERFECT and just beautiful!

I'm sure you gave grateful THANKS to your boss!! WE DO TOO!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh wow! All your rehabs will think they've gone to heaven out there! I also wouldn't mind living out there


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Jeeze... Nice peace of land there, If only i had somthing like that lol.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a wonderful place for releases.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is good news for sure! what a wonderful feeling to have such a place for these wonderful creatures!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is great, Nab!

I wish other people were as kind. I read that Sir Paul McCartney had allowed deer to be released on his land....two so far....


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a great boss!!! What an awesome spot!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

that place is not only a great place for releases but would also make a great looking desktop


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We tried out the new release lake yesterday*

We released threee Red-Tails, one Black Crowned Night Heron and my little (not so little now) Canada Goose. All went well.

Here's the Goose










Here's my impressionist version of a Hawk release










Here's the realist version










Here's Nancy getting everybody boxed for the trip


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's the BCNH*

But he was so fast this is all I could get of him











The Red-Tail did pose for a portrait though.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice to see those birds looking so healthy. Great close-up of the red-tail - such beautiful eyes!


----------

